# Question about AR-15 sales



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Something I said when I responded to a post got me thinking,,,
With no debate the AR-15 has got to be the best selling rifle in America.

Do you think that maybe it's popularity could be that subconsciously pepole 
feel the need to make a statement of defiance?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That may be part of it but I think mostly it is an affordable rifle for the everyman.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

If you own an AR, you'll understand. The AR is like the modern day erector set. You can do just about anything with it, make it into whatever you want, change the caliber, etc. I've own an AR since before any of this Gun Band talk or Clinton. It is even better today with all of the after-market goodies we have to choose from. It is also probably the most fun gun I have to shoot. 

People just don't like them because they are Black. Totally racist! :icon_biggrin:


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

It has been the military's main weapon for close to 50 years. A lot of vets carried one, so they naturally gravitate to what they were issued. Then you have people who play first shooter games and the M16 is a popular rifle in those, so when they go out to get a real gun the tend to gravitate to what they are familure with. On top of all these people are the ones who get advice from other shooters. 

To be sure the AR/ M16 is one of the most common rifles in the world right up there with the AK.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Clearly that is a part of it. But that does not take away from fact. An AR15 in the right hands is an outstanding all a round defense weapon.
A weapon that is effective in the lower affordable end or the higher end. There is one for most budgets that will work well. The Ar15 is extremely flexible it can be dressed up or down to fit most anyone's needs. I would argue the AR15 know as an M16 and the AR 15 M4 while based on the same platform are different weapons by enough for each have their own page in the book.
Hype sells just look at Glock sales 80% based on market hype. But in the case of the AR15 it is well earned.
Yes I purchased a couple just to piss Obama off. And I am not done yet. I toast the number one salesman, with a simple gas piston one, light no fancy stuff just a grab and go. Set up for reflex fire .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I see AR's for sale right and left on forum and social gun sites in my area, many having been fired less than a hundred rounds and all dressed up for a party with accessories. Many younger guys buy initially because it is "cool", and shortly after realizing they do not use the gun and lose interest, try to recoup their money back. These guys who buy a gun just to show off and say " I own or used to own an AR", would never have became a gun owner with a stock hunting rifle mounted with a good scope. 

Their are much more of these fly by nights than you realize.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

As of yesterday, because of the San Bernardino shooting, and o'slimers speech, all the distributors are sold out of AR's again.
LGS inventory dropped by 70% from last Friday. 
My kid sold 5 yesterday at the store.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I think a lot of you folks have hit on a few reasons for increased AR sales. But I think the biggest reason was the Clinton/Obama assaults weapons bans. By reducing the AR competitors (AK, HK, FN etc.). The rifles that made it into the country have been altered form it original configuration or parts kit thus reducing their appeal. In the 70s we had all kinds of choice other than the AR and they were a lot cheaper.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I noticed that also that all the cheaper AR's disappeared from my wholesalers. You can still get the $1200 and up higher end guns but the days of $400 dollar new AR's are over for a while. 

All it took was Opeckerhead to mention gun control and the next panic is on.

Which brings up my other point. Why buy a $600 plus 5 shot bolt gun when you can get an 30 round AR for less? Plus have money left over for mags and ammo.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I noticed that also that all the cheaper AR's disappeared from my wholesalers. You can still get the $1200 and up higher end guns but the days of $400 dollar new AR's are over for a while.
> 
> All it took was Opeckerhead to mention gun control and the next panic is on.
> 
> Which brings up my other point. Why buy a $600 plus 5 shot bolt gun when you can get an 30 round AR for less? Plus have money left over for mags and ammo.


Because I bought a semi on Sunday


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> I noticed that also that all the cheaper AR's disappeared from my wholesalers. You can still get the $1200 and up higher end guns but the days of $400 dollar new AR's are over for a while.
> 
> All it took was Opeckerhead to mention gun control and the next panic is on.
> 
> Which brings up my other point. Why buy a $600 plus 5 shot bolt gun when you can get an 30 round AR for less? Plus have money left over for mags and ammo.


 Local shop has some nice $1000 to $1500 ones in the rack . They may well be worth it to those that want that level. Either they have plenty to put back in the rack or they are not moving real fast. Another shop that stocks some Ar's most lower end seems to be moving a few.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Here are my thoughts on Salt & Spice's personal AR's.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/rifles-sks-ar-ak-long-guns/10735-salty-s-gun-review-windham-weaponry-ar-m4-scr-flat-top.html


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

For the price of some,they are a very good buy.as a previous op stated,if you have used the platform before in military service its a no brainer.the great thing about the various AR's is you can build or buy and basically customize your rifle to any extreme.myself,mine is simple,chambered for 5.56,A-2 sights,no scope or red dot,just a light on the fore end and a sling.simple defensive or offensive,dependable.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Forgot, all the 5.56 FMJ is gone also.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have several magazine fed rifles and the AR is the one I go to simply based on reliability and versatility. Better than my AKs, my SKS and My G3. I know it will get the job done.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I have several magazine fed rifles and the AR is the one I go to simply based on reliability and versatility. Better than my AKs, my SKS and My G3. I know it will get the job done.


 The AK is always leaned against the wall. If they are close and I mean close it is a 100% effective weapon. However in most cases I want the flexibility of my AR's


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The AK is always leaned against the wall. If they are close and I mean close it is a 100% effective weapon. However in most cases I want the flexibility of my AR's


I'm kind of in the opposite position based on my location situation... at my BOL there's no place that has more than 100 yards of line of sight, so I'd rather have the higher-mass bullet going downrange.... accuracy and drop are not a concern at 100 yards & under.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I will give you that being able to swap out the upper on an ARs does make the AR more flexible. But I have all 3 rifles and I can’t find anything that the AR can do that my AK or HK can’t. 

As far as reliability the AR is fine as long as you keep it clean and all your rounds have been head spaced correctly. But pick up a round that has not been head spaced correctly, now you got yourself a jam. AK or HK will just keep on shooting.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

One is the AK will not make shots the AR will. Never had an Ar do this and have seen it happen with AK's.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> I will give you that being able to swap out the upper on an ARs does make the AR more flexible. But I have all 3 rifles and I can't find anything that the AR can do that my AK or HK can't.
> 
> As far as reliability the AR is fine as long as you keep it clean and all your rounds have been head spaced correctly. But pick up a round that has not been head spaced correctly, now you got yourself a jam. AK or HK will just keep on shooting.


Any gun that experiences an incorrectly sized round will experience a stoppage.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Any gun that experiences an incorrectly sized round will experience a stoppage.


I'm not talking rounds so extreme that will jam any rifle. Just ones that are not in specs by a few thousands! The AK and HK due to their design (a large bolt mass moving forward, looser tolerance) will not jam on the rounds that will jam an AR. I know this from experience.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

I think I posted this before but,


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Quip said:


> I think I posted this before but,
> View attachment 13911


 What happen to page two?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> One is the AK will not make shots the AR will. Never had an Ar do this and have seen it happen with AK's.
> View attachment 13910


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> I will give you that being able to swap out the upper on an ARs does make the AR more flexible. But I have all 3 rifles and I can't find anything that the AR can do that my AK or HK can't.
> 
> As far as reliability the AR is fine as long as you keep it clean and all your rounds have been head spaced correctly. But pick up a round that has not been head spaced correctly, now you got yourself a jam. AK or HK will just keep on shooting.


Explain how one headspaces an AR round?I have a go and field guage


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Everybody has a personal preference. Personally I like AK's for reasons others have already mentioned but I would not turn my nose up at an AR. The mystique, the bad black high capacity rifle that looks like the Military version all attract buyers.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Explain how one headspaces an AR round?I have a go and field guage


Here is a short video on checking and setting headspace. This is not normally an issue with factory rounds but it can happen. I've had some cheap factory ammo a few years back that caused my AR to jam and found that they weren't property head spaced. Normally factory brass ammo is sized correctly and shouldn't be a problem. Steel is another story. Where the problem lies is during a SHTF situation where you might be using someone else's rounds or rounds that you find or trade for. This is when you will start to see jams using an AR vs an AK or HK. For this is one reason the AR will not be my SHTF gun. Because you can take that same round that caused the AR to jam and it will shoot just fine in an AK or HK.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Statement of defiance, yes for some people buying an AR might be a statement of defiance. But I am sure it isn't the #1 thought on most buyers mind. I think right now, since we just started a mini panic, buyers are buying them because they are afraid prices and availability will go against the consumer, so prices will increase and availability will go down(maybe banned). And I say mini panic because we are in a real panic, it is mini, but maybe it will continue.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I have sold 3 ARs in the last month, just getting rid of excess (no, I didn't lose any money on any of them) and filling in my collection with something different. 

I had a couple of holes in my gun collection so instead of paying out of pocket I decided to sell then buy that way I didn't have to buy another safe as well.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Was in Fleet Farm this morning 3 AR's walked out the door. Over heard salesman mention that was the last of those models they had. Two different brands made up those 3.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> Here is a short video on checking and setting headspace. This is not normally an issue with factory rounds but it can happen. I've had some cheap factory ammo a few years back that caused my AR to jam and found that they weren't property head spaced. Normally factory brass ammo is sized correctly and shouldn't be a problem. Steel is another story. Where the problem lies is during a SHTF situation where you might be using someone else's rounds or rounds that you find or trade for. This is when you will start to see jams using an AR vs an AK or HK. For this is one reason the AR will not be my SHTF gun. Because you can take that same round that caused the AR to jam and it will shoot just fine in an AK or HK
> 
> .
> THat's fine. That a case gauge though, not a headspace gauge.Headspace on a AR is determined by the receiver extension and bolt. The 556 headspaces on the shoulder I know that. Know the difference.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

First, I think veterans have affection for the rifle. I don't hear a lot vets talk about how terrible they think the platform is. 
It's cheap, very easy to use, low recoil, lots of aftermarket parts.

The fact that each AR that gets sold is a giant middle finger to the gun grabbers is just icing on the cake. 

Having said that, I bought mine because I felt unsure how long I would be free to do so.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Carp614 said:


> First, I think veterans have affection for the rifle. I don't hear a lot vets talk about how terrible they think the platform is.
> It's cheap, very easy to use, low recoil, lots of aftermarket parts.
> 
> The fact that each AR that gets sold is a giant middle finger to the gun grabbers is just icing on the cake.
> ...


I agree. Now when can I get my hands of an M240?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> THat's fine. That a case gauge though, not a headspace gauge.Headspace on a AR is determined by the receiver extension and bolt. The 556 headspaces on the shoulder I know that. Know the difference.


I'm not convinced you do!

First I never call it a headspace gage! Second a case gage *does* determine if a round has been head spaced correctly. To determine if you rifle had been head spaced correctly you need go and no go gages. But either one not set correctly one will cause your AR to jam.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have 3 AR's a 5.56/223, a 300 Black Out and a 6.8 SPC. But I have to admit my fondness for the 300 Blk Out is the strongest. It is just so much fun to shoot. Here is a picture of the 300 and the 5.56.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

I like the AR platform because it offers a person the ability ( with a few speciality tools ) to build / assemble an AR into any configuration they want.
Upgrading & altering them is simple and easy.
That keeps things interesting for guys like me.

*( this pic was before I built out one of the complete receiver assemblies into a .300Blackout)*









*I have two Seekins lowers on back order from Brownells... Anxious to to start planning those builds*

*10.5" - .300blackout*









*They're like potato chips, I can't have just one.... Or 7 ! *


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Defiance, I think I understand the question, people are buying ARs for symbolic reasons, sort of like how you want something more just because someone else doesn't want you to have it. If people are doing it out of defiance, that is fine, but I hope they do more than just buy an AR, they should get politically active.


----------



## GrumpyBiker (Nov 25, 2015)

^^^^^

And buy lots a ammo.
Those ARs tend to eat a lot !!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have AR's because they are flexible, reliable and affordable. I know the platform well ,carried many version for a long time. Bet the lives of others and my own on them many times. Yep I am responsible for the sales of AR's.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm a bit confused here, there are cartridge gauges that one can use to check the dimensions of a cartridge and there are head space gauges one can use to ensure the head space of the chamber is within specification. They are two entirely different gauges. 
I don't worry about cartridge length when using factory ammo, however if I am reloading for a semi auto using a case gauge is a must.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This thread makes me seriously consider buying a modern sporting fire arm with spare magazine and stock up on ammunition.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Might as well go for it, it isn't like you are the only one buying them up. I think every body posting has at least one if not two..


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

because a majority of first time buyers are military or ex military or they know someone who was or is military therefore the manual of arms is available ,most military know the M16 inside and out and have extensive experience with it.
plus it is everywere plastered on TV in movies ect so people see so-n-so using one on mad max or something and think wow that looks cool I want to be cool plus mod kits are everywere for them a person can get rich just selling components so the average person can customize to their hearts desire all for a price.


----------

